# Your favorite Ragtime Songs



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

What are some of your favorite ragtime songs. Please provide links if you have them.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Not a "song," but I like Scott Joplin's "The Entertainer":


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Scott Joplin's New Rag.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

Gladious Rag is a great, tight composition, and Weeping Willow probably has one of the most memorable melodies (the C strain is among my favourites of Joplin's).

Joseph Lamb's Ragtime Nightingale has some nice, dramatic flourishes, like the opening arpeggiated figure, which give it almost a Romantic flavour. Heard a really nice guitar arrangement by Allan Jaffe, which I think I actually prefer to the piano arrangement.


----------

